
“The Red Pill:” “The Online Radicalization We’re Not Talking About” - jseliger
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/05/the-online-radicalization-were-not-talking-about.html
======
jstewartmobile
This kind of polemic would be more effective if they did some actual research
instead of lumping every group they dislike into the same bucket.

The Breitbart guys I know are mostly standard-issue preppy Republicans. The
Infowars guys are mostly conspiracy theorists, not white supremacists, and
their political leanings are all over the place. The MRAs are usually old
bearded white guys who are mad at the world because they didn't fare so well
in divorce court. To me, these are all different things.

But hey, if you want to write a screed that they're all crypto-nazis because
they don't harmonize with your upper-middle-class-seven-sisters-white-girl
worldview, be my guest. Enjoy your second Trump term.

~~~
tdb7893
Has Breitbart changed recently? It always struck me as slightly racist but I
guess it is a matter of opinion

~~~
jstewartmobile
I have no idea. I just know all of the basic bitch Republicans have it set as
their homepage. It's like, "Finally! All my basic bitch Republican stuff in
one place! And a gay British guy singing the lead! Only a matter of time now
before those stupid libtards see the light..."

So yeah, it's probably slightly racist.

------
cartercole
holy shit they aren't far right... laci green is talking about people like
sargon of akkad and chris ray gun

------
ilaksh
Wow. Just because I believe that the government is an immoral actor or believe
in 'conspiracy theories' like 9-11 being an inside job does not make me a
white supremacist. Actually this type of belief system is just as common,
probably more common actually, among non-whites.

~~~
IntelMiner
I was going to do a ton of research pointing to the correlation between people
who believe the same things as you do and share the commonality of "red
pill"/"alt-right" ideology

But I think the Duck Test applies here

"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it
probably is a duck"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_test](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_test)

~~~
Zuider
The argument above would seem to be a case of re-duck-tio ad hitlerum.

